# Glosso Flowers



## JamesM (2 Jul 2010)

Its in an old tub in the garden that I used to put old substrates in before being used elsewhere. It was covered with a piece of perspex simply to stop it getting any more wet than it was.. a few days later I noticed Acicularis and glosso growing, so I swapped the lid for another old tub simply turned upside-down and now I have a pretty cool emersed garden with quite a few species


----------



## chump54 (2 Jul 2010)

thats great james, nice how nature finds a way (as jeff goldblum once said)...

if you get any seed... can I be cheeky and have a pinch? I'd love to give growing it from seed a go.

nice picture too... it looks cool and inviting on a hot day like today!

Chris


----------



## TBRO (3 Jul 2010)

That's cool James, I would love to see someone pull off an emergent then into the water carpet of glosso!


----------

